# Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein



## Salmoniden-Fan (13. Januar 2012)

Moin!

Ich meine von ein paar Wochen/Monaten hier im Forum gelesen zu haben, dass man für die Meeresfischerei in SH ab diesem Jahr (?) einen extra Schein für die Ostsee braucht (wie in MV), konnte aber jetzt spontan nichts finden. (z.b. steht auf der Seite von SH nichts)

Besten Dank schonmal 
Ingo


----------



## hugokiel (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*

Hier steht was:
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...erungen_LFischG/Aenderungen_LFischG_node.html


----------



## Zacharias Zander (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*

*§ 29: *
Künftig müssen auch Bürger aus anderen Bundesländern Fischereiabgabe in  Schleswig-Holstein entrichten - auch wenn sie im Besitz eines gültigen  Fischereischeins ihres Bundeslandes sind. Diese Regelung kann derzeit  noch nicht vollzogen werden, da mit der Novelle der LFischG-DVO erst die  organisatorischen Voraussetzungen geschaffen werden müssen. Bis zum  Inkrafttreten einer neuen LFischG-DVO braucht daher nichts unternommen  zu werden!


----------



## Boerni85 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*

moin, das heißt also für mich als niedersachse, dass ich, wenn ich ende januar für 4 wochen in kiel bin, noch nix zahlen mus ???
gruß
börni


----------



## Debilofant (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin,

ich bin jetzt mal stellvertretend mit dem Besen durch den Thread gegangen und habe diesen unsäglichen off-topic-Müll dahin befördert, wo er hin gehört, in die Tonne nämlich.

Von daher @ all: Bitte sachlich und vor allem beim Thema bleiben, weil bei der nächsten Runde abschweifender gegenseitiger Anmachen sind sonst Verwarnungen fällig.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*



Boerni85 schrieb:


> moin, das heißt also für mich als niedersachse, dass ich, wenn ich ende januar für 4 wochen in kiel bin, noch nix zahlen mus ???
> gruß
> börni




So ist es.
Ich zitiere aus einer Verfügung des Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft,  Umwelt und ländliche Räume des Landes SH vom 28.11.2011, die am 2.12.  bei den Kommunen eingegangen ist:

Zitat:

"Bis zur Novelle der LFischG-DVO bitte ich wie folgt zu verfahren:

An Inhaber gültiger Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer werden bis auf weiteres keine Fischereiabgabemarken des Landes Schleswig-Holstein verkauft.  Auf Nachfrage ist diesen Personen mitzuteilen, dass sie bis zum  Inkrafttreten der neuen LFischG-DVO nichts zu unternehmen brauchen. Sie  können bis auf weiteres mit dem gültigen Fischereischein des jeweiligen  Bundeslandes bei uns angeln.
(Hinweis: Die Regelungen zur Erlaubnisscheinpflicht bei  Binnengewässern und Küstengewässern mit selbständigen Fischereirechten  (Schlei, Lübeck) bleiben unberührt.)"

Zitatende
Quelle:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?10364-Landesfischereigesetz-%C4nderungsbedarf/page26#257


----------



## Shimano TE (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*

Hallo 
Mal eine Frage zum Fischereischein.
Muss man in Schleswig - Holstein noch die Sportfischer Prüfung haben oder wurde das abgeschafft.Ich hatte so was gehört.

MFG
Torsten


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*

Nur für den Touristenschein braucht man keine Sportfischerprüfung.

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/top-t...er-angelschein-fuer-schleswig-holsteiner.html


----------



## Shimano TE (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*

Danke für die Info.

MFG
Torsten


----------



## Waveman (25. April 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*

Bin gerade von einem Arbeitskollegen angesprochen worden, was denn aus diesem Thema geworden ist. Ist irgendwie völlig an mir vorbei gegegangen... |bigeyes Wie wird das denn nun so praktisch gelebt? Habe noch folgendes dazu gefunden: http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/MELUR/DE/Service/Presse/PI/2012_neu/0612/MELUR_120629_Fischereischein.html


----------



## Maik-FL (25. April 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin,

praktisch gelebt wird's wie es auch in Deinem Link beschrieben ist.

Fischereischeininhaber (egal welches Bundesland) => Marke kaufen (10 EUR - in Rathäusern, Hafenämtern und vielen Angelläden) => fischen gehen

ohne Fischereischein => Tourischein im Rathaus beantragen, kostet einmalig 10 EUR + 10 EUR für die Marke => fischen gehen. 
Das ganze kann dann noch 2 mal innerhalb eines Jahres wiederholt werden, jeweils zum Preis einer Marke (10 EUR)
Mit dem Tourischein kann man also max. 3 mal 28 Tage im Jahr fischen gehen.

Sowohl mit als auch ohne Schein gilt die Genehmigung nur für die Küstengewässer. 
Als Fischereischeininhaber kann man natürlich auch Gastkarten für Binnengewässer erwerben => theoretisch auch als Touri mit Tourischein, nur wird kaum ein Verein welche rausgeben.

Eigentlich ganz einfach das Ganze, wobei man sich über den Sinn wohl streiten könnte... .


----------



## Holger1806 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Zusammen,

ich habe noch gestern mit dem Bürgerbüro in Neustadt telefoniert.

Im Bürgerbüro werden die Marken verkauft.

Das Bürgerbüro sagte nichts davon, dass man die nicht benötigt und das Gesetz noch nicht durch ist.

Ich habe mir jetzt eine besorgen lassen, damit ich ruhigen Gewissens fischen kann.
Ich hab da keinen Bock auf Stress im Fall der Fälle man wird Kontrolliert.

Gruß Holger #h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*



Holger1806 schrieb:


> Das Bürgerbüro sagte nichts davon, dass man die nicht benötigt und das Gesetz noch nicht durch ist.


 
Das Gesetz ist definitv durch, ohne Wenn und Aber und die Zusatzmarken sind damit für "Nichtschleswigholsteiner" Pflicht.

Neu ist aber, das aktuell wieder über den Urlauberfischereischein diskutiert wird. Da sollen eventuell die Kutter und Forellenseen von befreit werden wo dann die Kapitäne und Seenbetreiber die Verantwortung tragen sollen..., mal sehen, was das wird....


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*



Holger1806 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe noch gestern mit dem Bürgerbüro in Neustadt telefoniert.
> 
> ...



Da der Tread nun ein Jahr alt ist, kann sich ja auch was ändern in der Zeit. Immer auf das Erstelldatum schauen.


----------



## MeFoMan (28. April 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*

Hi Boardies,

Ich habe mir schon einen Wolf gegoogelt... Kann selbst nach einem Jahr der Schein noch immer nicht online bestellt werden? Habt ihr evtl. Eine Adresse für den Online-Bezug des Scheins für mich?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## woern1 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*

Den Schein kannst du dir hier  

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downloads/cat_view/45-vordrucke-formulare      (Ergänzungsschein)

Ausdrucken, jedoch die Gebührenmarke/Fischereiabgabe musst du entweder bei einem "Amt" oder im Angelladen kaufen (wobei da vorher anrufen, ob die auch die Gebührenmarke verkaufenb bzw. vorrätig haben).

TL

werner


----------



## MeFoMan (28. April 2013)

*AW: Fischereischein Schleswig-Holstein*

@werner:
DANKE für die schnelle Info! 

Gruß

Markus


----------

